# Camera Insurance Help



## AlexTheKid (May 2, 2012)

Hi there, first post.

I have had a search and couldnt find anything relating specifically to this, apologies if there is.

I have recently purchased a SLR camera and am looking to get some accidental cover insurance. The kind of package that photoguard offers for residents of the uk.

I dont have home insurance and am just wanting insurance specifically for the camera and and lenses purchase.

Any advice or help would be much appreciatted.

I am currently living in Barcelona and the camera was not purchased here however but in the states. Also it would need to cover me for travel within the rest of europe aswell.

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexTheKid said:


> Hi there, first post.
> 
> I have had a search and couldnt find anything relating specifically to this, apologies if there is.
> 
> ...



:welcome:
my fellow mod. Stravinsky is a keen photographer so maybe he'll know :confused2:


----------



## AlexTheKid (May 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> my fellow mod. Stravinsky is a keen photographer so maybe he'll know :confused2:


Yeh any help would be amazing. Im really struggling. 

The camera arrives tomorrow and im wanting to take it out straight away but dont want to risk it. Knowing my luck something will happen


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This might help

Oficinas de seguros MAPFRE en Barcelona


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have the same problem. I regularly carry £2-£3k's worth of camera equipment around with me. I never leave it in the car and I always keep it with me

I havent found anything like the specific camera insurance you find in the UK, so all I can suggest is that you take out a very good house insurance which may well have your equipment covered as an add on. Mapfre jumps to mind and I see a link has already been given.

I would suggest buying a multi strap back opening rucksack type camera bag. Thats what I have and people cant get into it from the side that is showing, I have to take it off to be able to access the camera and equipment.

It wont put your mind at rest I know, but I have never felt a worry with the equipment since I have been here, other than when we are away and go out at night. I usually end up lumping the bag into a restaurant which is inconvenient, rather than leaving in the hotel room. Make sure you are covered for equipment left in hotel rooms in this way, or leave it at reception in the safe if you feel safer


----------



## AlexTheKid (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

One of those bags sounds ideal for carrying around.

Also my friend who is a photographer here emailed me today with this link.

www dot aseguratucamara dot com (soprry cant post proper link)

He said that he uses them to insure his camera and equipment and that they are really good and cover you for nearly everything can think of.

I have emailed them and am waiting for a response with a quote but I feel confident to go with them as they have come reccomended from him.

Maybe if you have struggled to find anything , they might be worth checking out aswell.

Im going to call them tomorrow when they open if havnt heard anything back as I want to get the insurance set up asap.

Camera arives tomorrow! really excited.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------

